# Riding apparel?



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

I hate how some people constantly look down upon people who ride in tank tops. Apparently it doesn't look "professional" enough and if you show up in anything but a collared shirt it us "cringe worthy" heck, if it's Florida in the middle of summer I am sure going to be riding in a tank top. What is your take on this and other riding apparel "dos and donts".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Tank tops are NOT appropriate attire. I do not require a collar, but a tucked in short sleeve shirt is mandatory. Looking unprofessional is not going to happen on my farm or any professional farm I know of.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

BugZapper89 said:


> Tank tops are NOT appropriate attire. I do not require a collar, but a tucked in short sleeve shirt is mandatory. Looking unprofessional is not going to happen on my farm or any professional farm I know of.


 

If I am in a lesson, the horse is in matching bandages/boots/saddle cloth, and I have a collar on.

If I am riding in my own time, I wear what I am comfortable in. Providing, naturally, I am safe. Bikini tops are a big no no, but a strap top, tank top, what ever you want to call it... wear it if you're happy and comfortable!


----------



## Sadie Giddys Up (Aug 20, 2014)

DuffyDuck said:


> If I am riding in my own time, I wear what I am comfortable in. Providing, naturally, I am safe. Bikini tops are a big no no, but a strap top, tank top, what ever you want to call it... wear it if you're happy and comfortable!


 
I agree!! If you are riding for your own pleasure wear what is comfortable for you to enjoy your time on your horse! People need to stop worrying so much about "dressing up" to ride their horse on a daily basis. Its not a fashion show!!!! Just focus on you and your horse!! 

The only time I ever tuck anything in or wear my non holy breeches is during a lesson and obviously strict rules when I show. 

Bottom line....wear whats comfortable and safe for you and your horse to enjoy your time together!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Miss BeeZee. I would avoid your place. Which will most likely suit us both.

I used to be a boot snob. Heeled boots were a must. They still are for me personally. But, working with Argentines who wear the alpargata style shoe for everything and doing well, I no longer criticize.

Many people I know use polo wraps for half chaps. At first that seemed odd. But as a friend pointed out, they last longer (since you can change which one or two you use), and they always fit! Not show ring or game appropriate, but for schooling, they work for those who like half chaps.


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

And since when is wearing a tank top somehow inappropriate? Ooh, am I showing off my shoulders, is that it? Lol


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

Glad to see that original comment was either moderated or edited, it's a shame that derogatory words are still used to describe human beings... even human beings we don't agree with! Anyways, I digress.

OP-- I wear tanks when on my own time and try to wear a sleeveless collared shirt made out of lightweight material when needing to look more professional. I find them to be just as comfortable as my tanks. I know what you mean about the heat, when it's hot like that-- you just try to find the lightest material and a light colored shirt and drink A LOT of water haha, you'll sweat through whatever you're wearing anyways.


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

Imo, if you are riding in a lesson, appropriate pants, shoes and shirt are a must. That doesnt mean joddies and polo, that could mean jeans and a tshirt. Personally, i would never wear a tank top in lessons, but if i had my own horse, heck, i would show up in my pj shorts and tank top with sandals on. 

I reckon, if you want to wear something, why not. If people bag you, then thats their issue and not yours. Obviously if i saw someone trying to ride in a mini skirt i would have a bone to pick with them, but a tank top, fine by me.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

My dressage INSTRUCTOR always wore tank tops! It is HOT in SE Texas!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I think wearing a tank top when competing in a show would be inappropriate. I wouldn't mind if you were warming up but seriously you need to make a good impression in the show ring.

I wear jeans, shirt, and cowboy boots whenever I ride a horse. When I start on barrel racing shows, I'll probably wear my short-sleeved button up shirt. Or do you have to wear long sleeve?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Gossip said:


> What is your take on this and other riding apparel "dos and donts".


Wear what you want, but showing may have clothing requirements and working may require you to be more professional/formal. I know some places may have a minimal requirement for lessons, but the trainers I take lessons from have no requirements.

What I usually wear for lessons/trail riding are T-shirts or a short sleeve snap blouse & jeans. For showing, I wear what is required.

The only thing I'll say about a tank top (and I have and occasionally do still wear them) is that you have to be very careful about sun exposure. Take this from somone who was sun worshipper from WAY back - : too much direct sun, expecially if you are unprotected, will cause you problems when you get older (if not before). It is easier to take care of your body now, then have to deal with problems later.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

If I were a barn owner I would ask that everyone keep it professional. There is no reason anyone needs to come to the barn with their boobs hanging out the top of their shirt and their butt cheeks hang out the bottom of their shorts. I really don't care how hot it is, IMO it's unacceptable. It's not unreasonable to ask people to wear mid thigh length shorts and a tank top with more appropriate coverage then a spaghetti strap tank. After all, in the horse world reputation is everything! I wouldn't want parents and kids looking at people with their bits hanging out. Personally, I don't want to look at it either.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

SlideStop said:


> If I were a barn owner I would ask that everyone keep it professional. There is no reason anyone needs to come to the barn with their boobs hanging out the top of their shirt and their butt cheeks hang out the bottom of their shorts. I really don't care how hot it is, IMO it's unacceptable. It's not unreasonable to ask people to wear mid thigh length shorts and a tank top with more appropriate coverage then a spaghetti strap tank. After all, in the horse world reputation is everything! I wouldn't want parents and kids looking at people with their bits hanging out. Personally, I don't want to look at it either.


LOVE button please! I run/own a professional barn. Even during foaling season I do not go outside of my house without appropriate professional clothing on. If some people only heard what judges and other people had to say they would never leave the house again. I had a judge last week say he almost lost his lunch over a person in the warm up pen. Needless to say their HMS score was in the toilet. My barn isn't the beach and even then I see things that nobody wants to see
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think its possible to look 'workish/professional' and still be comfortable.
If you're in a situation where other people are watching you then you get taken more seriously as a horse person if you look like one
I tend to ride when its cooler - mornings and evenings but that's also when the mosquitos are out and biting so the more of me that's covered the better - same goes for riding in woodland - lots of biting bugs looking for bare skin to snack on


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

Coming from Florida, about 8 months out of the year i'm riding in 90+ degree weather, and humidity that can get up to 90%(this is all before 9 AM in the morning, mind you) correct, 'professional' riding apparel for me is whatever I feel most comfortable in, while being safe. I wear spaghetti strap tank tops and riding tights to my lessons most of the time, and I'll change into booty shorts(oh the horror :lol: ) when it pony bath day. My trainer and I honestly care more that I'm wearing a proper helmet and safe boots than how much skin I'm showing.


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

SlideStop said:


> If I were a barn owner I would ask that everyone keep it professional. There is no reason anyone needs to come to the barn with their boobs hanging out the top of their shirt and their butt cheeks hang out the bottom of their shorts. I really don't care how hot it is, IMO it's unacceptable. It's not unreasonable to ask people to wear mid thigh length shorts and a tank top with more appropriate coverage then a spaghetti strap tank. After all, in the horse world reputation is everything! I wouldn't want parents and kids looking at people with their bits hanging out. Personally, I don't want to look at it either.


Haha, your 'bits' can hang out just as much in a t-shirt or polo shirt as it can in a tank.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Not visibly - unless your version of 'sensible' T shirt and a polo shirt is a lot different to mine!!!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I wear tank tops when it's hot. They're in good condition and not low cut. There is no danger of any body parts "hanging out" or otherwise being inappropriate. Many of my tank tops are generic workout tank tops. Ironically, the one I think is least appropriate is a horseback riding specific brand- it's a sleeveless shirt that's a little on the loose side, so I wear a colored sports bra underneath it in case someone gets a peek through the loose-ish arm holes. That gives it more of a layered look and doesn't leave people wondering if they've just seen something they shouldn't ;-)

I don't wear clothes with holes in them or that otherwise look ratty. Not because I care what anyone at the barn thinks, but because I don't wear ratty, inappropriate clothes in general.

When I go to lessons, I tend to wear slightly nicer shirts and will tuck them in. Of course, by the time I have trailered my horse out to the lesson location and have gotten them ready to ride, my clothing has probably gotten a little dirty and so I end up wondering why I even bothered to try and look a little nicer anyway 

Perhaps it's because I don't ride at a "show barn," but I'm not sure why any cares if I look "professional" when I'm schooling my horse. I'm not a professional. I'm an amateur rider. I do it for fun.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm glad my barn doesn't expect us to be "professional" in our attire. I dress professionally for work.. The barn is my fun time.

When I was checking out barns I was worried about places being too upscale. A dress code might make a barn unaffordable for me. I was relieved to show up for my tour of the place to find the kids riding in rubber boots and the BO wearing a T-shirt and floppy sun hat.

I would say that appropriate clothing (safe, not x-rated) would be a better choice of words.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

When you have your own property, you can wear or not wear what you please. When you're boarding at a public barn, you owe people the common courtesy of not letting your boobs and booty hang out, and for all that is holy PLEASE wear an appropriate sports bra. Nothing more gag inducing that watching a female riding around batting herself in the face with her boobage. 

Trust me girls, it's NOT sexy for your pimpled butt or bosoms to be hanging out of your clothing in public, regardless of what the YouBoob and rap videos tell you.


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

jaydee said:


> Not visibly - unless your version of 'sensible' T shirt and a polo shirt is a lot different to mine!!!


I don't think my idea of a sensible t-shirt is any different than yours. Tank top can be just as sensible. Why does everyone assume all tank tops are low cut? They're NOT, and the only difference between a t-shirt and a tank top is the shoulders are bare. My gosh, how scandalous!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

That's not a tank top, that's a sleeveless shirt. Tank tops are made differently than shirts with no sleeves.


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> That's not a tank top, that's a sleeveless shirt. Tank tops are made differently than shirts with no sleeves.


Lol, I know the difference between a tank top and a sleeveless shirt.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

There are different types of tank tops, for one. There are "Camis" which are spaghetti straps and are essentially meant to be worn as under shirts. Then there are "tank tops" with thicker straps and less cleavage. There are also "athletic tanks" ... the list goes on. I think really it depends which one you're wearing as to whether or not it is inappropriate.

For a while when I would lesson (and yes, it was very hot out!) I wore cam is to lesson. I got spoken to, saying it wasn't athletic nor was it professional. I took the words to heart, really considered how I wanted to appear at the barn, and how what I wore was not just a reflection of me, but also my trainer.

I think if you're just out hacking/enjoying your horse on your own time, wear whatever you want, provided it is safe to ride in.
If you're lessoning, I think it's respectful to dress up a bit. I wear (wore, ugh) breeches, tall boots, a belt, and a collared shirt.


----------



## Chicalia (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm with the person who said they place a higher value on attire that is _safe_. For *me personally*, that means boots with heels (no sneakers!!) and a helmet are the most important parts of my attire. Riding is an active sport so I always wear a sports bra for my own comfort and support.

The barn where my lease horse is -- and where I take lessons -- is small and casual. The barn owner doesn't require shirts with collars and doesn't feel disrespected if I come to a lesson wearing a T-shirt in the summer or a hoodie in the winter. I could probably take all of my English lessons in jeans if I wanted to (and I did when I very first began with English because they were all I had!), but I discovered breeches not soon after and now they are my riding attire "of choice".

I don't think barns with a dress code are "snooty", but I do imagine a dress code makes a barn a little more exclusive and inaccessible to people who wouldn't be able to afford more elaborate outfits for riding. Maybe in *some* barns with a dress code (not all!!), having the dress code is a socially-acceptable way to keep out certain demographics? I'm not sure.

That being said, I didn't choose my barn because of the dress code (or lack thereof) and I could afford fancier everyday gear if I wanted it. I do like saving my horsey funds for awesome show clothes and it's convenient to wear things I don't mind getting dirty for everyday adventures at the barn. If I groom my horse and get mud on my T-shirt, it's not going to ruin my lesson or make my trainer think I don't respect her. What she cares about is my riding, and to me, that's the most important thing!http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

When riding for fun I personally don't care what someone wears provided that it's safe and doesn't reveal what it shouldn't. Most tank tops are fine IMO. I used to board at a "training barn" and no one ever objected to it. 

In a lesson I consider it a sign of respect to at least have on proper attire for the discipline- in english that means breeches, proper boots, helmet, and half chaps. For someone starting out I don't expect them to buy half chaps and breeches, but I think it shows the instructor that they're serious when they do. Were I taking lessons with a new instructor, doing a clinic, or something of the like I would probably wear the cool riding shirt I have. It just looks nice. Still, I don't look down on folks riding in jeans in their lessons if that's what they and their trainer are ok with.

At a show I expect people to dress appropriatey. In dressage I expect them to be wearing a riding shirt, polo or the like, nice looking breeches, and tall boots if possible. If someone is going to whine about having to wear appropriate attire to show then I don't think they gave a reason to. No one is forcing you to dress up and parade around if you don't want to! All that said, it's not something that I would make a big deal about unless I knew the person.


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

People have requirements for their students during lessons? Wow. That seems overkill to me. In a show you wear what's necessary but I don't want to pay somebody to teach me to ride and also give me crap about what's comfortable to learn in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintedHeart (May 24, 2011)

When it gets hot, I do sometimes wear tank tops to ride, and to be honest I've never thought much of it. It gets HOT around here in the summer. I do make sure that they cover what they need to cover (no side-boob showing, no low cut fronts, etc.) and they're always in good shape. 

No one at my barn has a problem with it at all as long as it's tasteful.

I'm not saying I would ever wear one to a show, but just for a fun/schooling ride at the barn I don't see the issue. 

During lessons I make sure that my clothes are clean, there are no holes, etc. as I think it does show respect to the instructor. But a nice clean tank top that covers everything isn't out of the question.


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

I always ride with appropriate apparel in lessons and shows. When I ride alone however I will ride in a tank top that's not low cut and I will usually also have a sports bra, no bits hanging out thank you very much. And I always ride with appropriate boots and riding pants unless going bareback where I will normally just wear tennis shoes because it doesn't matter. To those who might argue, I have ridden at several professional barns that gave bareback lessons and they always said it was fine to wear whatever you want on your feet as ling as it was bareback and not a safety hazard.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

In the UK the standard of the riding school tends to be judged by how the staff and riders look, it becomes an unwritten rule that people don't turn up wearing the sort of clothes you would wear to a nightclub or the beach
I would wear the same things for a bareback lesson as I would for one using a saddle
At home it really doesn't matter what you wear - no one there to laugh at you!!!


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

Lets be honest here (and this may be TMI for some of you) but I wear a 32A, there isn't much of me to be hanging out. 

My coach wears jods and a t-shirt, I wear jeans (my boots are starting to give in so I might start wearing jods and half chaps even though I ride western). I've never really given much thought to what I wear, but I do know that when I rode at a barn that did a lot of gymkhana there were some girls that needed more cloth in their clothes and some girls who were usually pretty conservative. There was a problem with one of the roper boys (he was asked to leave) who on multiple occasions sexually harassed some of the girls -- I don't care what they were wearing IMO it was unacceptable.

Off topic(-ish): Any other western riders that wear jods and half chaps?


----------



## Rosebit78 (Mar 26, 2014)

When its really hot this is how i like to ride (im in the orange tank top). Obviously if i was at a show i wouldn't do this, but when its just trail riding with friends whats the harm? I cant speak for a barn though since I have never taken lessons of any kind. 

P.S. this is our stallion having a great time hanging out with all these mares!


----------



## kkwb (Aug 3, 2012)

I ride at a barn that just says to show up for lessons and riding in:

helmet (riding)
gloves
breeches
boots with a heel(preferably riding boots)
and comfy short that is not too loose

now when I ride for pleasure or by myself I like to wear tennis shoes or paddock boots, tank top, shorts, and a helmet


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

My dad grew up riding cow horses and my sister showed hunter jumpers, Im the black sheep that prefers speed rackers and gaited horses. 

My dad about lost it a few weeks ago when he came down the road and I was racking along in a pair of tennis shoes, a pair of basketball shorts and a cut off T-Shirt. Typically I ride in boots jeans and whatever is necessary for a shirt, but he about went through the roof. 
My wife rides in tank tops all the time, when we go to barrel races she warms up in a tank top, then puts on a button up shirt to race. 

My sister would have never dreamed of riding in a tank top,
This thread made me chuckle.
thanks
Jim


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't really see why having a dress code as a trainer is "overkill." Your students represent you, even while at home, so it doesn't seem overkill to me to ask that students wear certain types of clothing.

That's interesting that "professional" (I wonder what the definition of that is, in this case?) barns give bareback lessons. Never heard of that before, but maybe it's a regional thing.

I guess the bottom line is that you are going to wear what you're going to wear xD


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I ride in whatever makes me comfortable. What others think of it doesn't really concern me.







And if you ever drive my by house in the summer while I'm riding bareback you'll likely see me in shorts, tank top and flip flops.


----------



## PartialToGray (May 28, 2014)

DreaMy said:


> Lets be honest here (and this may be TMI for some of you) but I wear a 32A, there isn't much of me to be hanging out.
> 
> My coach wears jods and a t-shirt, I wear jeans (my boots are starting to give in so I might start wearing jods and half chaps even though I ride western). I've never really given much thought to what I wear, but I do know that when I rode at a barn that did a lot of gymkhana there were some girls that needed more cloth in their clothes and some girls who were usually pretty conservative. There was a problem with one of the roper boys (he was asked to leave) who on multiple occasions sexually harassed some of the girls -- I don't care what they were wearing IMO it was unacceptable.
> 
> Off topic(-ish): Any other western riders that wear jods and half chaps?


I'm a barrel racer and wear breeches, paddock boots, and half chaps while at home  including tank tops with spaghetti straps :shock:

Lol... most of the time i ride alone anyway so there's no one there to see me but my horse. 

I even wear the paddock boots when I show... they're more comfortable than cowboy boots!


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

I think for a lesson/schooling show you need to have on proper attire. For a schooling show it'll depend on area, I'd personally still wear hunt coat and tan breeches even if everyone else were wearing polos and brightly colored schooling breeches - but that's just me. For a lesson I'll wear a polo of any color and breeches either tan/navy/brown/black. One of my biggest pet peeves is when people think it's just a schooling show and can wear whatever the heck they want. I don't care what others are doing, it's still a show and disrespectful to the judge to wear anything but proper attire IMHO.

When I'm on my own I'll wear any color breeches (like right now I am about to head out and wearing pink plaid breeches, lol). Usually a polo or some other tshirt tucked in. If it's really hot I generally don't ride just because I can't handle heat too well, but I have no problem wearing a tank top in that case. I've grown up being at nicer barns so really can't stand when I see people shirts hanging out of their breeches, or hair out of their helmet (if they chose to wear one). I'd never call somebody out on it, it's just one of those pet peeves I keep to myself ...probably just my OCD speaking up


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Don't you guys get sunburned in tank tops? I always ride in tee-shirts, because at least they cover my shoulders. I live in Arizona and when I was a child my mom put me in tank top for a fishing trip and I got so badly sunburned that I haven't worn them for the rest of my life. :shock:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^When I did wear tank tops, it was to avoid farmer's tans! xD


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

I try to always have 3/4 or long sleeves when out hacking, simply to provide some protection to my arms from branches scraping or to my skin if I had a fall.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Zexious said:


> ^When I did wear tank tops, it was to avoid farmer's tans! xD


I've had a farmer's tan for so long that I think it's normal. :lol:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Clava said:


> I try to always have 3/4 or long sleeves when out hacking, simply to provide some protection to my arms from branches scraping or to my skin if I had a fall.


I don't like long sleeves because I've ripped up a handful of shirts that way. I guess that means I'm more willing to sacrifice my arms. I never thought of it that way!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I generally do wear long sleeves. Love the new shirts that are lightweight and cool.

Although our climate is dry, the sun can be intense. I have gotten sunburns through cotton shirts.


----------



## PartialToGray (May 28, 2014)

I also wear tank tops to better my tan 

I don't really burn from riding a couple of hours. If I'm riding all day I will put sunscreen on, otherwise my barn is heavily wooded.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Its not just the sun burn - my skin gets pretty hardened to it because I'm outdoors a lot - Its all the insect bites and ticks that drop onto you from low branches. 
Longer sleeves protect you from that
On the few occasions when I do want go out somewhere formal wearing a strappy top I'd rather not be covered in loads of red sores and scabs from bites!!!


----------



## Peanutbutter (Apr 23, 2014)

It took me my first real horse show to understand that to big riding boots, black breeches and a nordic wool sweater wasn't the thing. My mom took me a side and bought me real show clothing. I have the same show clothing 15 years later. 
I do care what I wear when I ride, and I try to not look sloppy. But that is just me. I dont care what others wear, that is up to them.


----------



## plomme (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't care how anyone else is dressed, but my barn is very formal. I used to think it was silly but now I like it. I wear full seat breeches, a polo shirt or long sleeved shirt with a vest or sweater, a belt, tall boots, and hair in a bun every ride. The only time I've been a little judgy about someone's attire was when a woman showed up for a clinic in an ratty t-shirt and those weird puffy breeches no one has worn since the 70s. This clinician had come from Europe to help us out, she paid a huge amount of money for that ride, and she couldn't be bothered to dress for the occasion? Although she was quite eccentric in general and quickly won me over.


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

Peanutbutter said:


> It took me my first real horse show to understand that to big riding boots, black breeches and a nordic wool sweater wasn't the thing. My mom took me a side and bought me real show clothing. I have the same show clothing 15 years later.
> I do care what I wear when I ride, and I try to not look sloppy. But that is just me. I dont care what others wear, that is up to them.


I always wear proper show clothing at shows, or professional looking clothing when at a lesson, but we are talking mainly clothes we wear when we are just riding on our own free time. And tank tops IMO aren't sloppy. It's just a shirt like anything else.


----------



## phoquess (May 30, 2013)

Where I live has a really casual riding culture, probably because Western riding is way more dominant here and it seems to be much more casual. The idea of people having a dress code for lessons or just being at the barn is really strange to me. I always wear a helmet, gloves, breeches, half chaps, and boots because they're functional, but I've never had a trainer care if I wore a collared shirt or a tank top or if my clothes were a bit dirty. (It's the barn—I'm dealing with sweat, dirt, poop, hay, and who knows what else every time! A little dirt is to be expected.)

I always wear appropriate attire for shows—jacket etc for a proper show, polo for a schooling show or clinic. (Once I got friendly-teased because I was wearing a jacket at a schooling show when nobody else was—they joked that I was making them look bad!) All I worry about for lessons, though, is if I'll be comfortable for the weather conditions.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Depends if you are big chested and you are bouncing out of tank, if it is low cut, or if it is more of a 'look at me aren't I cute' one, vs a 'dang it's hot out' type.

Might be your attitude in it too? 

Usually if someone is dressing for the weather, and not in professional setting, as long as they are acting like they have good sense, and not revealing or flouncing around, not much is going to be said, 

But if you are showing off bra or breasts, or in danger of putting your own eyes out while trotting, need to rethink it.

And if in lesson, not appropriate usually.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Gossip said:


> I hate how some people constantly look down upon people who ride in tank tops. Apparently it doesn't look "professional" enough and if you show up in anything but a collared shirt it us "cringe worthy" heck, if it's Florida in the middle of summer I am sure going to be riding in a tank top. What is your take on this and other riding apparel "dos and donts".
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


When you work around horses - whether at show or for fun, you need to have correct clothing for protection.

Do's
- wear at least a short sleeve 
- wear pants
- wear protective boots
- helmet when you ride

if it is a tank top - I make sure I wear a light jacket over it or have the straps be wide.
You never know when or where you will fall. So if you fall into that poky bush with a skinny strap tank top on - blame yourself for the deeper, more painful scratches and cuts.

Dont ever
- wear flip flops or open toed shoes or soft toed shoes around horses
- wear short shorts when riding ( i say no reg. shorts either)
- wear sunglasses when riding or around horses (when you fall ou may land on your face and they may break and bad things happen)


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I take pride in presenting myself and my horse in the best light possible at all times. You never know who is watching - what if your equine idol just happens to be walking through your barn looking for their next apprentice?

As as a heavily tattooed woman, I'm already fighting pre-existing stereotypes, so my choice in clothing (both riding or my professional life) is doubly important. I feel it is only fair to my boarding facility to represent them in a positive light, as the quality of clientele is a consideration in keeping my business, too. Like it or not, you ARE judged on first impressions and I want that first impression to be an accurate representation of myself.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Lol when i rode at a ranch and was getting lessons I wore whatever the heck was comfortable or available. This included shorts/tanktops/sneakers/skinny jeans etc. Of course sneakers was a rare occasion if i forgot to pack my boots since we went right from school. Now I ride at home and it is not uncommon I ride in a sports bra and jeans since it is so dang hot and well it is my body my horse my yard my choice. I could care less what anybody else thinks about what i am wearing to ride. If I go to a barrel race it is either a tank top,t-shirt, button up (if required) or hoody my jeans and boots. Im riding for me not to impress anybody else, I don't care if I look "unprofessional" it is my choice.
ETA - I also wear sunglasses on occasion since it is not fun to have a knat/mosquito ssmack you in the eyes. Sure call me dumb or an accident waiting to happen but I look at it as Im riding for me and if I wanna be comfortable and enjoy it then so what it isn't affecting you in any way. I also don't take lessons so of course I'd dress correctly for lessons but I don't so again my choice.


----------



## RegularJoe (Aug 26, 2014)

If you're paying me to work, you get to dictate a dress code. 

If it's my dime, I dress how I want. 

I can see the point of a barn owner who wants to present a certain image to her customers. I just won't be riding there.

And if the woman next to me is showing a lot of cleavage, that's her business. Mine is to keep my yap shut about how women dress.


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

RegularJoe said:


> If you're paying me to work, you get to dictate a dress code.
> 
> If it's my dime, I dress how I want.
> 
> ...


Well, I was going to comment but you said it all.


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

amberly said:


> When you work around horses - whether at show or for fun, you need to have correct clothing for protection.
> 
> Do's
> - wear at least a short sleeve
> ...


Like I said in a later post, I ALWAYS wear riding pants, riding boots and a helmet. Also in lessons I will always wear a shirt with sleeves of some sort, and I never wear spaghetti strap tanks, I don't even own any. I wear the ones with thick straps. Also I never wear flip flops, short shorts or sunglasses. A lot of people wear sunglasses when riding I have noticed. I've just never even bothered, the helmet visor works fine for me.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I tend to agree with most posters here. I think if you are riding alone or with friends, then you wear whatever you want. I really don't care. It is entirely your decision. A helmet would be wise, but that's your decision as well. It solely your business.

Having said that, I think you should show a bit of respect to other riders when taking a lesson. It's just common courtesy. It needn't look like a uniform or an ensemble, but a measure of modesty is in order ( in my opinion ). Maybe it shouldn't be a distraction, but sometimes it is.

My best to all.


----------



## EpicApple (Oct 19, 2014)

I come from AZ, and it is extremely hot almost all year round. 90+ degree weather. I as an English rider, personally hate tank tops, mostly due to the informality. A sleeveless polo does the same job and keeps you looking sharp while surviving the heat. Beware, nasty tan lines will occur unless you are blessed with a covered ring. 


Also you can always try long sleeve polo's with UV protection and made for hot weather. SmartPack, EIS and Taylored Sportsman carry some really nice shirts of this type. Slightly expensive, but definitely worth it. 

I ride both, English and western. No matter what day it is, or what I'm doing, I've made a habit of dressing in a formal manner. It's not about being a snob, but I want people to associate me with seriousness and professionalism, even if I only ride for fun. 

Some people are a little over the top and can be a bit rude about the topic, but that happens everywhere. Honestly I like to keep to myself, but I'm not a fan of people who never put effort into their attire, especially when they are representing a barn or riding with/for a trainer. 


In my personal experience appearance is also a good indicator of a person and can often be a reflect of their horses and their riding program. Trainers and riders who are often turned out in a dirty and sloppy attire send out red flags to me. I can assure you that someone who is often turned out in a nice, clean manner, will generally put more effort into their training program for example. Look at the top trainers in the horse world, they are usually very nice and tidy. Their team is always properly dressed, their barns are clean, their tack and horses are in top shape too. 

I'm still puzzled why some people think these non-official dressing codes are a bother :wink:


In the end, to me it's all about the details, and trying to send out a positive message. 


My biggest pet peeve is matching color polo, saddle pad, shirt combinations... .Oh lord my eyes burn every time I see something like that in the show ring. No Offence to anyone who does enjoy doing that. 



Edit: All of my opinion is mainly based on English riding.. jumpers/dressage.


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

No sunglasses, really?!?!? 

Also as someone who wears glasses 99% of the time, there isn't a way around it. I've fallen 3x with my glasses, in the 5 falls that I have had, I've never fallen directly on my face -- its sort of a natural reaction to shield your face in a fall.

I'll say it again, my BO wears breeches and a tee shirt, honestly, she is running around all day in 100*+ I'd want to be comfortable too.


----------



## RegularJoe (Aug 26, 2014)

EpicApple said:


> Trainers and riders who are often turned out in a dirty and sloppy attire send out red flags to me. I can assure you that someone who is often turned out in a nice, clean manner, will generally put more effort into their training program for example. Look at the top trainers in the horse world, they are usually very nice and tidy.


Casual <> dirty

Clean and tidy is one thing. Formal is something else. Someone can be clean and tidy wearing jeans and a t-shirt. While I agree that a trainer and facilities that look neat and tidy reflect on quality, I don't think formality does. In fact, for me it's quite the opposite. Those people who can be found wearing jeans and a t-shirt are often a lot more approachable and friendly.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I guess I don't get why what _other_ people wear is so important. I can understand a lesson barn having a dress code, but just people who ride their own horses on their own time? Wear whatever the heck you want so long as you're comfortable. I ride in tank tops, I have ridden in shorts, I have ridden barefoot. I have also ridden nicely "turned out" for a working cowgirl; felt hat, long sleeved button shirt tucked into nice pants, etc. I will wear whatever I choose to, whatever suits my need at that particular time.

If others don't like that, well, they can just go kiss a pig.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I found this thread a fascinating read.

I ride endurance. What I normally wear to ride (sneakers, tights, tanks tops or tshirts, sunglasses) apparently would sent a lot of people into fits.. but I think it's all about being appropriate for the situation you are in.

I can ride in sneakers because I have caged stirrups, so no way to trap a foot. I wear tights because I find those to work the best mile after mile and I like my skin intact. I wear sunglasses because otherwise I would likely have poked out an eye out a long time ago.. I use sunscreen and do my best to avoid stickerbushes, so prefer to ride in tanks when the weather is hot. 

All of my clothing fits appropriately (def no danger of bits falling out) and is in good repair. As the poster above me stated, casual does not have to be dirty (though this may not be true by the _end_ of my ride :wink.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I pretty much wear a t-shirt, jeans, baseball cap, boots,and sunglasses all the time. I have ridden in shorts, flip flops, bikini top, and pretty much everything everyone has listed. I don't do that so much now, partly because I not as young as I used to be, but also because it isn't really practical trail riding in the middle of nowhere. I will dress up when the occasion calls for it.
I finally broke down and bought a real cowboy hat just because I was tired of being the only one at the events without one, but I still think I look like a dork in it.


----------



## Ebby (Sep 29, 2014)

Just to throw in my two cents.. I think riding apparel is dependent on where you are (If that's a professional barn, a show, or at home) Obviously at home I am going to be wearing a tank top and slacking on my appearance, but if I was at a major professional barn or at a show I would definitely dress up. 

But the most important thing here is safety!! Apparel can change but it is so so important to be always dressed in safe horse handling attire no matter the situation! (And I think a tank top is safe at home! haha Boots are always a good choice! That way you wont have mangled toes!  )


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

smrobs--It can matter as a reflection of a trainer. Otherwise, I agree with you xD


----------



## RegularJoe (Aug 26, 2014)

flytobecat said:


> I finally broke down and bought a real cowboy hat just because I was tired of being the only one at the events without one, but I still think I look like a dork in it.


Being able to get away with wearing dorky hats is part of the fun of western riding for me. Maybe people in west Texas or Wyoming can wear cowboy hats and not look like they're off to a Halloween party, but around here it's pretty much only at the barn where you can do that.

In a way this fits in with what Ebby and others have said. What's appropriate can and does vary with the event and location.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

RegularJoe said:


> Being able to get away with wearing dorky hats is part of the fun of western riding for me. Maybe people in west Texas or Wyoming can wear cowboy hats and not look like they're off to a Halloween party, but around here it's pretty much only at the barn where you can do that.
> 
> In a way this fits in with what Ebby and others have said. What's appropriate can and does vary with the event and location.


I frequently wear a western hat. Riding or not. 

When I do business back east I tell people it is my "personal weather diversion device."

If I'm grooming for a polo player I wear a polo shirt in the team's colors and khaki pants. Grooming includes riding. If I attend a lesson with a polo pro, I wear a polo shirt or a long sleeved sun screen shirt and breeches or jeggings and tall boots.

If I'm working on my own place or day working for someone else I wear clean jeans in good repair and a long sleeved or polo shirt. I make sure I have boots and running shoes because the work is unpredictable. 

I dress nicely when working on my own place because I'm the boss and should present well. I dress nicely at other times to show respect.

Don't catch me doing maintenance on vehicles, feeding in the winter, or painting though. Yikes.


----------

